# Exhaust Snorkel Test



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well finally got to really test out the exhaust snorkel good. I no longer have a fear of water. 3 short 20 sec videos 
https://vimeo.com/47057380
https://vimeo.com/47057379
https://vimeo.com/47057805


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol good vids...oh and be careful with that "no fear of water". I had that when i had my brute and it found me a 15ft deep hole that was made by an excavator to create the island in a sand pit we were riding in.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Lol good vids...oh and be careful with that "no fear of water". I had that when i had my brute and it found me a 15ft deep hole that was made by an excavator to create the island in a sand pit we were riding in.


hum 15 ft you would have needed a little taller snorkels lol


----------

